# Teaching > General Teaching >  Reflexive pronoun use

## tuboludo

I dont get this? When I write:

The best thing about it was that it wasnt even his own idea.

Word tells me this: Reflexive pronoun use and underlines the two words: his own

What is wrong? Should I just ignore this heads up from Word?

----------

